# Canadian Forces physical fitness standards



## Nfld Sapper

Mods feel free to move/merge/sticky.

Backgrounder
Canadian Forces physical fitness standards
BG - 09.003 - January 13, 2009

Strength and endurance could mean the difference between success and failure in a military operation. For this reason, Canadian Forces (CF) personnel must be more physically fit than the general Canadian population. Employment in the CF is governed by the universality of service principles, which have a legal basis in the National Defence Act. In accordance with these principles, CF personnel must maintain their physical fitness, just as they must be able to satisfy a range of other requirements, from writing military correspondence to fighting fires. 

All CF personnel are required, therefore, to undergo an annual physical fitness evaluation, known as the CF EXPRES test, where they must meet a minimum physical fitness standard (MPFS). The minimum standard is different for men and women, and it differs for various age groups, as it has been determined that universal tests would not be scientifically valid. The various standards are based on the premise that both men and women, of various ages, would be able to complete five common military emergency tasks – from evacuation of a casualty at sea, to digging a trench – within a predetermined acceptable timeframe.

The Minimum Physical Fitness Standards (MPFS)

Unless given an exemption, members of the Regular Force and Primary Reserve are required to meet the MPFS every year to ensure that they are capable of performing basic military duties. Members of the Reserve sub-components (Canadian Rangers, Cadet Instructor Cadre or CIC and Supplementary Reserve) are required to meet the MPFS on an annual basis if attached to the Regular Force or Primary Reserve. 

The majority (96%) of CF Regular Force personnel who undergo the CF EXPRES test pass the evaluation. Those who fail and those who do not complete the evaluation are considered non-deployable and may face career restrictions.

To ensure that CF physical fitness standards and programs maintain their relevance, the MPFS is evaluated on a regular basis with a focus on its scientific validity and its correspondence to common military tasks, gender and age. Recommendations for changes are implemented as required. 

The Army has developed its own variation of the MPFS to reflect the physically demanding tasks typical of its operating environment. Furthermore, some CF occupations, including firefighters, Search and Rescue technicians, parachutists, divers and members of Joint Task Force 2, have developed and implemented trade-specific physical fitness standards. These different standards are more physically demanding than the MPFS, and do not distinguish between men and women. 

The CF EXPRES Test

There are five common military emergency tasks that form the basis of the CF’s physical fitness evaluation:

entrenchment dig (digging a personal trench to protect oneself against enemy fire) 
land evacuation (carrying one end of a stretcher bearing a casualty) 
low/high crawl1 (moving in a defensive way in front of enemy fire) 
sea evacuation (evacuating a casualty from a ship during a fire or other emergency) 
sandbag carry (in the course of erecting a barricade against a flood or other natural event).  
Given the logistics of using the five common tasks as an annual evaluation for all CF personnel, the CF EXPRES test predicts a CF member’s ability to complete them through the evaluation of the following: 

aerobic capacity – a 20-metre shuttle run (running back and forth between two points), with a step test as an alternative 
muscular strength – a handgrip test 
abdominal muscular endurance – sit-ups 
upper-body muscular endurance – push-ups

TABLE A2 
Minimum Physical Fitness Standards
CF EXPRES test component	                 Male	                                                    Female
	                          Age 34 and under	35 and over	Age 34 and under	35 and over

20-Metre Shuttle Run 	stage 6	               stage 5              stage 4	                           stage 3
Alternative Step Test	39                       35	                    32                             30
Handgrip	             75	                 73	                  50	                           48
Push-ups	            19	                14                        9	                            7
Sit-ups	                         19	                17                        15	                          12



To promote a superior level of physical fitness, the CF EXPRES program also offers an “incentive standard,” or a more challenging version of the same evaluation. CF personnel who meet the MPFS for all components of the CF EXPRES test and also attain the incentive standard earn an exemption from evaluation for one assessment period. (In other words, they can skip the test the following year.)

TABLE B
Incentive Standards
Incentive component	  Male 	                                                                          Female 
	                           Age 17-19	20-29	30-39	40-49	50-59	         Age 17-19	 20-29	30-39	40-49	 50-59
20-Metre Shuttle Run	10	       10.5	8	7	5.5	                                       6	 5.5         5.0	 4.0	 3.5
Alternative Step Test	57	               48	45	39	35	                                  39	37	33	31	30
Combined Handgrip,	169	              174	162	149	132	                                      112	107	99	90	75 
 Push-ups, Sit-ups


A note on physical fitness and pregnancy

As recognized by the medical profession, women who are pregnant should modify their type and level of physical activities. Therefore, pregnant CF personnel are subject to some duty limitations, including exemption from all evaluations. They are authorized to participate in physical training at their own pace. Depending on individual circumstances, personnel may re-enter the CF EXPRES program routine of annual evaluations as soon as 18 weeks after delivery. The “Guide to Fitness During and After Pregnancy in the CF” has been created to oversee the safe return of new mothers to fitness levels that will ensure operational readiness.

Looking forward

With a mandate to maintain morale and promote physical fitness within the CF community, the Canadian Forces Personnel and Family Support Services (CFPFSS) Personnel Support Programs (PSP) directorate manages fitness programs and evaluations to ensure that military personnel maintain peak physical conditioning. The current focus is on maintaining long-term health and fitness, rather than merely passing a test or meeting a standard. While the CF will continue to use consistent, measurable and scientifically validated physical fitness standards appropriate to ensure that operational requirements are met by individuals, occupations, units and Environments, there is a renewed emphasis on strengthening an overall culture of good health.


1. A "low crawl" is on one's belly, a "high crawl" on hands and knees.

2 Notes on Table A
In the shuttle run, test subjects must travel 20 metres before the “stage” is called by an audio recording, with stages growing progressively faster. 
The step test is an alternative to the shuttle run for test subjects having medical limitations. The test subject steps up and then down using an aerobic “step,” for three minutes.
Handgrip score is on both hands, with the score measured on a handgrip dynamometer.
Push-ups are a continuous test, with no stopping permitted.
Sit-ups are a one-minute test, with stopping permitted.


----------



## Haggis

NFLD Sapper:  you realize that you've just opened up another thread that will soon spiral into oblivion as do all others related to fitrness standards in the CF.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Yeah kinda figured that Haggis but just putting out the "Official" statement. 

MODS maybe this is one topic that should get a lock before it spirals out?


----------



## HeadLamp

Am I missing something in Table B, or are there numbers missing for push ups and sit ups?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

HeadLamp said:
			
		

> Am I missing something in Table B, or are there numbers missing for push ups and sit ups?



No they are shown as a combined total score.


----------



## MARS

On a somewhat related note, I was briefed last night that the 'Navy-specific' fitness test is scheduled to be announced in 2010.  No idea on specific requirements or an actual implementation date.


----------



## HeadLamp

Ahh it's combined with the hand grip, got it. Was sort of confusing because they were on different lines. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

HeadLamp said:
			
		

> Ahh it's combined with the hand grip, got it. Was sort of confusing because they were on different lines. Thanks for clearing that up.



If you click on the blue coloured text it will take you to the original source document, the table is easier to read there.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

MARS said:
			
		

> On a somewhat related note, I was briefed last night that the 'Navy-specific' fitness test is scheduled to be announced in 2010.  No idea on specific requirements or an actual implementation date.



Curious to see what the "Navy-specific" entails. Keep us informed.


----------



## Haggis

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Curious to see what the "Navy-specific" entails. Keep us informed.



Last fall this was dicused at a joint NCMPD working group I attended.  It would appear that both the Air Force and Navy are following the Army's lead in developing "environmental" fitness standards which are higher than the MFPS.  Everyone should remember that the "*M*" in MFPS stands for "minimum".  If applied in the same way as the Army, sailors and Air Force personnel would be required to meet the environmental standard.  If they fail to do so then the MFPS would be applied.  if they fail that, then the provisions of DAOD 5023-2 will kick in.


----------



## aesop081

Haggis said:
			
		

> Last fall this was dicused at a joint NCMPD working group I attended.  It would appear that both the Air Force and Navy are following the Army's lead in developing "environmental" fitness standards which are higher than the MFPS.  Everyone should remember that the "*M*" in MFPS stands for "minimum".  If applied in the same way as the Army, sailors and Air Force personnel would be required to meet the environmental standard.  If they fail to do so then the MFPS would be applied.  if they fail that, then the provisions of DAOD 5023-2 will kick in.



The last CANAIRGEN on the subject announced that the AF program is to begin in 2010.


----------



## dimsum

Am I missing something, or is the MPFS exactly the same as before?


----------



## geo

.... and there is a canforgen that came out in december that imposes a physical fitness standard to the 55 & over crowd.

Once I get my knee back into shape, shouldn't be a problem... till then - it's gonna have to wait a little while


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Just skip all the crap and do a BFT.



Oh, oh  here it gooooooessss :

 ;D


----------



## aesop081

recceguy said:
			
		

> Just skip all the crap and do a BFT.
> 
> Oh, oh  here it gooooooessss :



Thats what i tell my CO every single year.

 But then again, how many people on this site ( i remember this disussion happen several times) think thet the BFT is inadequate ?

Yeah, that what i thought, nice try RG.


----------



## Haggis

Thanks, recceguy and CDN Aviator!

Anyone else wanna give this thread another nudge towards the abyss?

Anyone?

Bueller?????


----------



## TCBF

> ... But then again, how many people on this site ( i remember this disussion happen several times) think thet the BFT is inadequate ? ...



- We should maybe do TWO BFTs, on consecutive days, just to prove Day 1 wasn't a fluke!

 8)

- Okay, now you can lock it!


----------



## aesop081

Haggis said:
			
		

> Thanks, recceguy and CDN Aviator!



You can always count on RG and me  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones




----------



## geo

CANFORGEN 220/08 CMP 093/08 011839Z DEC 08
PHYSICAL FITNESS TESTING FOR CF PERS AGED 56-60
UNCLASSIFIED


REFS: A. CANFORGEN 087/06 
B. DAOD 5023-2, PHYSICAL FITNESS PROGRAM 

SINCE THE SUMMER OF 2006 THE CF HAS BEEN STUDYING TO SEE IF THE CREATION OF VALIDATED STANDARDS AS OUTLINED IN REF A WOULD BE FEASIBLE AND JUSTIFIED. AS A RESULT OF THIS EXAMINATION, AND DUE TO CHANGES IN SCIENTIFIC AND MEDICAL EXERCISE GUIDELINES SINCE MPFS WAS INTRODUCED, IT HAS BEEN DETERMINED THAT THE EXISTING EXPRES TEST OVER 35 STANDARD COULD BE APPLICABLE TO INCLUDE ALL PERS OVER 56 

TO THAT END *EFFECTIVE 1 APRIL 2009, ALL CF MEMBERS IN THE 56 TO 60 AGE GROUP WILL REMAIN SUBJECT TO ANNUAL PHYSICAL FITNESS TESTING AS WAS* PREVIOUSLY DIRECTED. HOWEVER THE PREVIOUS DIRECTION THAT QUOTE NO CAREER ADMIN ACTION UNQUOTE WOULD BE TAKEN WILL BE CANCELLED. *PERSONNEL IN THE AFFECTED GROUP WILL NOW BE SUBJECT TO APPROPRIATE ADMIN ACTION IN CASES WHERE THEY FAIL OR ARE UNABLE TO COMPLETE A REQUIRED FITNESS TEST*. AFFECTED PERSONNEL HAVE MORE THAN SUFFICIENT NOTICE TO PREPARE FOR PHYSICAL FITNESS TESTING 

THIS CHANGE WHICH REQUIRES ALL CF PERSONNEL REGARDLESS OF AGE TO UNDERTAKE AN ANNUAL PHYSICAL FITNESS TEST SERVES TO STRENGTHEN THE CF S COMMITMENT TO PHYSICAL FITNESS AND HEALTH AS DETAILED IN THE CF HEALTH AND FITNESS STRATEGY 

QUESTIONS CONCERNING THE PHYSICAL FITNESS POLICY MAY BE DIRECTED TO DMP POL 3 AT 613-996-8783, WHILE QUESTIONS CONCERNING TESTING PROTOCOLS MAY BE DIRECTED TO PSP SENIOR MANAGER FITNESS AT 613-992-0228 

SIGNED BY MGEN W. SEMIANIW, CMP


----------



## 2 Cdo

Haggis said:
			
		

> Thanks, recceguy and CDN Aviator!
> 
> Anyone else wanna give this thread another nudge towards the abyss?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Bueller?????



We have physical fitness standards? ???

That should move it a step closer to the edge! 8)


----------



## Haggis

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> We have physical fitness standards? ???
> 
> That should move it a step closer to the edge! 8)



Thanks to Tom and 2 Cdo, I think we're getting there.

just.... one.... more.... good.... PUSH!


----------



## Warren12

Can somebody confirm how the casualty carry is tested?  I'm picturing being in tac vest and helmet (no rifle), picking up a 100lb bag of sand and carrying.  Is this correct?

Thanks


----------



## Lil_T

I thought you had to carry a person.... but maybe I'm thinking of something else.


----------



## Haggis

Beadwindow said:
			
		

> Can somebody confirm how the casualty carry is tested?  I'm picturing being in tac vest and helmet (no rifle), picking up a 100lb bag of sand and carrying.  Is this correct?



The BFT casualty carry requires you to carry another soldier of similar size and weight (and his/her weapon) a distance of 100 metres in 60 seconds or less, without allowing the carried soldier or his/her equipment to touch the ground.  The dress is CADPAT with tac vest (or webbing), helmet and personal weapon.


----------



## daftandbarmy

That creaking noise you can hear in the background is my Hobby Horse galloping away again...

We should have a higher standard for infantry, and those arms and services that have to work with the infantry. But this is an old article, just like me   

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/caj/documents/vol_02/iss_2/CAJ_vol2.2_07_e.pdf

Let the spiral continue!


----------



## armyvern

Red-Heads should receive automatic annual exemptions.

 :nod:


----------



## PMedMoe

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Red-Heads should receive automatic annual exemptions.



Do we have to be natural redheads?


----------



## NL_engineer

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Do we have to be natural redheads?



or you could just wear chaps  ;D


----------



## Haggis

... nudge.....


----------



## HItorMiss

OOOooohhhh Lets go back to the old 2x10  ;D


----------



## Haggis

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> OOOooohhhh Lets go back to the old 2x10  ;D



YEAH!!!!  But this time, let's do it with rucks!

(You're too young to have done the 2 X 10.)

.... nudge.....


----------



## HItorMiss

Oh you are so right that I am not old enough to have been in during the days of the old 2x10 but it sounds LOVELEY!


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Can't say I really remember anyone enjoying it, but I really wasn't looking around. Head down and one foot in front of the other. I do remember it wasn't until mile two or three, the second day, that the stiffness left and the blisters quit hurting again


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd

Arthur Jones once said, "if you like an exercise, chances are you're doing it wrong."


----------

